# bandset for 3/8 inch steel



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, so this is probably a really common question, but I'm new, and I don't know the answer. I hunt with 3/8 inch steel shot, and I need to get at least 250 fps with theraband gold bands. I also would like decent band life, but that is not a priority. I shoot butterfly style, with a gangsta style slingshot. Can anyone tell me the active band length and tapering needed to get that speed?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

The active band length will depend on your draw length buddy. A good compromise would be a stretch of 500-550%


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, thank you for your response.

My draw is 54 inches, so a length of about ten inches?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

PeterW said:


> Ok, thank you for your response.
> 
> My draw is 54 inches, so a length of about ten inches?


Being your draw is so long I'm guessing a straight 7/8 TBG will set those 3/8 steel flying, although what I just suggested may be to way to much as a 3/8 steel ball weighs only 54+ grains, they are very light !

May I ask what you are hunting, and do you want that speed for the trajectory of the ammo or you just want more smash ?

Have you tried 3/4 TBG ?

wll


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

If you shoot 'Butterfly'... you need to see *this guy!*


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

...and lot's of practice! practice! practice!...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Seen all his videos, he is an amazing shot and get some major performance from his bands for sure.

If you shoot 'Butterfly'... you need to see *this guy!*

Seen all his videos, he is a great shooter and gets great performance from his bands.

wll


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

If you have a chrony you can check the speed of the following.

I shoot a 7/8 tapered to 5/8 x .03 latex which is close to TBG and a 32 draw with 6.5 to 7 inch active I get about 220 fps. That is a 4.9 to 4.5 stretch ratio so if you use that cut with a butterfly and a similar ratio you will likely be doing just fine.

I believe I get a minimum of 150 shots with that ratio. Good performance some what short life.

Divide your draw by the ratio mentioned and make the active length equal to the ratio.

Possibly heavier ammo will be fine.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

wll said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, thank you for your response.
> ...


Thanks.

I am hunting fox squirrels, and I need that speed because with such light ammo even a solid headshot will many times let the squirrel get away. Right now I am trying tapered bands from 3/4 to 1/2 inch, which pack quite a punch. I'll try the 7/8 inch TBG, and I may taper those too. that should give me what I am looking for.

Thanks again!!


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

DogBox said:


> If you shoot 'Butterfly'... you need to see *this guy!*


Wow! that's some crazy fast shooting! sadly, I don't have any theraband blue, and my budget is severely limited at the moment.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

does doubling the bands significantly increase speed and band life? It takes double the rubber, but if it is worth it, it might be worth trying.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Doubling the bands will in general not increase the speed. It might only if the ammo you are shooting is really too heavy for a single band. Often doubling the bands actually decreases the speed. Doubling the bands will generally not affect longevity. The degree of stretch (and abrasive spots on your frame) is probably the most important factor in band life. That is why tapered bands have a shorter band life ... the narrow parts of the taper are getting stretched more than the wider parts.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, thanks very much. I'll remember this when I make my bands.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I made my first tapered theraband gold bands today, with a stretch ratio of about 500. I banded up my new pfs and, man, can those bands shoot hard. I'm encouraged by my success and will keep working at getting that perfect setup. Thanks for all your helpful advice!


----------

